# Should I swap my TT for RS4?



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

I am tempted to swap my TT S-Line for a RS4
Any comments on the following

My TT is 12 months old and has done just under 10k miles.
The RS4 is also 12 months old (51 plate) and has done 12k miles and has sat nav.
Both cars are in A1 condition.

Price to change is Â£18k is this too much or ?????????/
What should I look for on the RS4? Faults etc.?
Is the RS4 more expensive to insure? by what %?
What is the fuel consumption like?
Any other valid and serious comments would be appreciated.


----------



## hbk (May 7, 2002)

Having just done what you want to do, the only thing I can add here before the experts give there advice is:

YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS ;D

I just love it

Cheers

Howard


----------



## djp10tt (Jul 20, 2003)

Thanks for reply
No experts it seems


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I replied on the other thread. :


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

As an early TT-RS$ switcher, my views are well posted - although forum seems a tad f**ked at present.

Is it YES or YES that is confusing? 

Take a test drive in the RS4; pop it in 3rd at about 40mph and plant it. Â By 7300rom you should be convinced that you are driving one of the great engines and that a rough 1.8 4 pot just ain't good enough, regardless of state of tune.

If fuel consumption is an issue; this probably ain't the best choice. Â And the poor range can irritate.

Insurance for me was approx 20% uplift on TT premium.

Buckling wheels due to softness of alloy compound is most publicised fault. Â I never experineced it over 15K miles.

When Audi was shaking down car, there was an pre-production issue with exhaust manifolds cracking during high duty cycle endurance testing. Â I am not aware of any production models suffering this. Â Mechanically it is a tough old boot. Â Remember Cosworth engineered the motor and Audi quality has been applied.

It is a completly different drive to the TT. Â I preferred it.


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

I'm certainly well pleased for the change. The more I get used to it the more I can throw it about like the TT - it isnt that big a car dimensionally.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2002)

Firstly yes you should change, a get abit of respect from me ;D
Things to look for
1 Wheels bendy in some case , not all
2 Heat sensors unpredicatable in all weathers
3 Excesive wear on carpets by clutch
4 Clutch/Gearbox problems Syncromesh
5 Brakes/Pads excesive wear.

Expect to pay Â£1500 for a clean liecence and over 35
less if over 40 and good no claims bonus ;D

All in all you wont be dissapointed with your purchase, my only real advise buy from a audi franchise as you will get a good warranty.
Cheers
jr


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Go for it 
Variety is the spice of life afterall ;D


----------

